# How much sleep in day does puppy do



## Sina (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello

My puppy is 3 months old now. Could anyone advise how much sleep during the day is normal?

He gets 2 walks a day, and lots of play time. After morning walk, about 20 minutes he sleeps 2 hours or so.

Thanks new to puppies and their ways.

Sina


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Hiw much sleeping should a baby do?.

it varys for child to child as it does from dog to dog. remember they are growing plus everything is new to them so their wee brain is very active. 

all our girls were verry sleepy puppies. but i know some people who have had puppies who were on the go all the time till they crashed out for a bit then are on the go again. 

haveing a chilled out pup is the best. junst enjoy it.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucy, now 10.5 months, hardly slept at all from the moment she was woken to when she went to bed at 10:00pm. To make her sleep we popped her in her crate and left her on her own. However, now she is a teenager she sleeps on an off during the course of the day! Enjoy, they all seem to be different - just like children!


----------



## Sina (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks very much for your responses. Much appreciated. Sina


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was a baby she would not sleep at all so we had to crate her. If not she got totally out of control. Now she is 8 months and a half. She will sleep in the living room etc.. but I still crate her for a couple of hours during the day so I have me time She loves her crate and doesn't mind it. When she was small she would not sleep at all unless she was in her crate. Being so tired would make her more nippy.........


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was told by a dog trainer that puppies are like babies and need lots of sleep, around 18 hrs in a 24 hrs period. If a puppy gets over tired and not given a chance to sleep, they can become a bit snappy and bitey. Bit like an over tired toddler, all grizzley.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

MillieDog said:


> I was told by a dog trainer that puppies are like babies and need lots of sleep, around 18 hrs in a 24 hrs period. If a puppy gets over tired and not given a chance to sleep, they can become a bit snappy and bitey. Bit like an over tired toddler, all grizzley.


That is exactly what happens with Frankie. He doesn't know how to calm down himself and nap. We try to start letting him do his own thing while we go on the computer/watch tv/etc to try to allow him to lay down. Sometimes he just continues to freak out though until an hour or two later when he will just crash. I'm hoping he realizes how to settle down soon.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

In the beginning I had them on a schedule, mostly because there were set Tim's they would be left alone. And I noticed they would sleep between 8-10 hours during the day depending on how active they were. When they played hard for a couple of hours they would sometimes sleep for 6 hours with a pee break. Just normal hanging around they slept about 2 hours to every 1 hour of awake time. They are actually really good with regulating themselves when they are tired during the day, even at daycare. At night, if they get more rough in their play I know it's because their tired and I would put them in their crates. A couple of whimpers and silence.


----------

